# A side of Amber you've never seen before!!



## LizShort (May 19, 2009)

I would definitely get some information about resource guarding. Please look into how you can keep this from becoming an issue.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I would definitely start by taking away all toys/things that cause her to react that way. If she is growling at you and barking over a log, don't give her any more logs. It just gives her a chance to reinforce the behavior. I wouldn't take it away from her when she can see it, because it could reinforce the idea that she has to protect her things. When she is in the house, I'd just remove the log from the yard.

I'm sure others will have ideas about how to move forward.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

LizShort said:


> I would definitely get some information about resource guarding. Please look into how you can keep this from becoming an issue.


Information and advice is what I am asking for. You didn't give me much to go on and don't worry I never ignore my GR's behaviour therefore have never had any big ongoing/long term issues..

I am aware this is not an usual behaviour for Amber. And yes, it does worry me a litte..


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

mdoats said:


> I would definitely start by taking away all toys/things that cause her to react that way. If she is growling at you and barking over a log, don't give her any more logs. It just gives her a chance to reinforce the behavior. I wouldn't take it away from her when she can see it, because it could reinforce the idea that she has to protect her things. When she is in the house, I'd just remove the log from the yard.
> 
> I'm sure others will have ideas about how to move forward.


Thanks. We'll remove the log when she can see me and wait for more advice.

PS: Could the weather i.e. 33 degrees could have cause this unusual behaviour? She's off to the vet on the 9th for a booster so I'll ask a few extra questions. Amber is usually so good natured. I don't want to make too much of a big deal out of this. If it is a problem I will resolve it.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I would call that resource guarding, she really likes her new chew log and is warning you she's not sharing. You could try "trade" and get her to let you take it by offering her a treat or toy she really likes, or call her away to another area then remove it. 

Robbie did this with a particular type of chew bone, I no longer give him those types of bones.


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

One thing is for sure Amber will never have a tarter problem, she really loves that log. These are things that make owning a dog interesting, I know it is resource guarding as I have experienced it but there are some experts on here that will help. Can you call her off the log? I would be worried about the splinters embedding in the gum.
Good luck, hope you resolve it and let us know all is well, she's a beauty
Wagondog


----------



## SummerGold (May 1, 2007)

Resource guarding for sure. If one of my dogs were to ever do that, I would put that camera down so fast and stop her behavior, not video tape it... although I know you were doing that for our benefit, so we could see what she does.

I think a *very very *firm NO when she's growling, and you move in by getting her collar in one hand and the log in the other, and let her know YOU OWN THAT LOG... not her.... she will have it only when she shows proper doggie ettiquette!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Here is a link with some information for you to look through:

http://www.clickertraining.com/aggression

My daughter-in-law's 2 yr old bearded collie has a serious problem _resource guarding_ things that he has stolen from the counter or stove and has bitten several people who have tried to remove the object from him. The last incident sent the person to the hospital with bites to his arm. The rest of the time he is a goofy, friendly guy but will do a Dr, Jeckll/Mr. Hyde transformation without a second's notice. 

I hope that you can find a trainer to help you with this. Either that or don't let her have any more logs, if that is the only thing that she guards like that.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

*Today she is not interested in the log!*

Ok everyone seems to be in agreement that this is resource guarding. Thank you for all the good advice.

No, at the time the video was taken we couldn’t call her off the log.

Thank you for mentioning the possibility of splinters embedding in her gum.
However, I also know it is good for her teeth. All we can do here is to check her gum regularly (the vet is only 4 minutes walk away).

I will try to "trade" the log by offering her a treat etc… (the same was suggested in the French section – and the member explained so well what to do exactly ).

However, I got home at lunch time and thought let’s do the “trade” trick but Amber was simply not interested in the log!! I picked it up and gave it to her and she just lay there looking miserable. I went close to her and she simply rolled back and lift her leg up for me to cuddle her tummy!








[/IMG]








[/IMG]

I left her and went to have a quick cup of coffee and she started to sniff the log. I approached her and again no growling and she rolled back again for more tummy tickle… So I went away again and 5 minutes later she just came in and put herself to sleep.








[/IMG]

Now the only difference between today and the day of the video is that my husband was present and today he isn’t. Could this be a connection? She definitely has a different behavior when he’s around. I’ll try again after work with my daughter.

Thank you.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

The presences of your husband could be it, but I would wager that it was the novelty of the object ...it was new...she wanted to explore it fully..she did, and now its no big deal...

When trading...if you can get her to bring the object to you for the trade...Ive found that particularly helpful in a mental sort of 'surrendering the object' kind of way....

And dont be stingy with the trade...no dry kibble...bits of cheese and meat...keep them small and keep them plentiful...not one tiny bite of goodie...but think rather in terms of number of swallows...for example 15 pencil eraser size goodies fed one after another rather then one whole slice of cheese will make a much bigger impression...

Practice trading with common objects that she has no problem surrendering and do it frequently...so when she hears...Lets trade...in her mind she already knows how to play the game....then it is just making the mental hurdle to surrendering the favored object.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

yup letting you know she wants to keep the log. Her tail is wagging so she is not giving you a 100% get away, she is giving you a "niceish" warning. Fur is down. But you need to give her a firmer "I'm the Boss" warning back. If your letting her have it you need to have the ability to remove it when you want, not on her terms.

This must be a real treasure find for her, Noah does not growl, but does the stand over the object and leans into you hoping to push you away...or runs to a corner and places his body over the object.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

yup letting you know she wants to keep the log. Her tail is wagging so she is not giving you a 100% get away, she is giving you a "niceish" warning. Fur is down. But you need to give her a firmer "I'm the Boss" warning back. If your letting her have it you need to have the ability to remove it when you want, not on her terms.

This must be a real treasure find for her, Noah does not growl, but does the stand over the object and leans into you hoping to push you away...or runs to a corner and places his body over the object.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

SummerGold said:


> Resource guarding for sure. If one of my dogs were to ever do that, I would put that camera down so fast and stop her behavior, not video tape it... although I know you were doing that for our benefit, so we could see what she does.
> 
> I think a *very very *firm NO when she's growling, and you move in by getting her collar in one hand and the log in the other, and let her know YOU OWN THAT LOG... not her.... she will have it only when she shows proper doggie ettiquette!


I don't know how good an idea it would be to grab her collar... some dogs get even more aggressive when they are grabbed by their collar. Because she "can't" have the log, it will make her want it more. I would go with other suggestions of teaching her to "trade". It seems like a good safe way to go about it. Perhaps when she starts to get good at trading, you could offer her the log as a reward sometimes.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

esSJay said:


> I don't know how good an idea it would be to grab her collar... some dogs get even more aggressive when they are grabbed by their collar. Because she "can't" have the log, it will make her want it more. I would go with other suggestions of teaching her to "trade". It seems like a good safe way to go about it. Perhaps when she starts to get good at trading, you could offer her the log as a reward sometimes.


I agree. I would never grab my Amber by the collar or do anything phisically rough towards her in order to teach/train her. 

I am just a pet owner and if I, as an owner, use hostility/forceful techniques how can I possibly expect my GR to correct her behaviour? I've never had to do so thus far!


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

I still cannot believe that Amber would suddendly turn agressive from one day to another because of one log. 

We will monitor and use the "trade" suggestion but I can only do that if the problem reoccurs. Today not a problem... She is not interested in the bloody log!! :doh::doh::doh:

But please keep the advice coming. It does help!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I'll add some more advice, if you don't mind 

Be careful that you are not unintentionally encouraging the behavior. The voice you use at the beginning, while coy and playful, is basically in a tone that says, IMO, "I'm gonna take it." Taunting, teasing....all could make her more worked up and potentially escalate the problem. I would be very direct, ask for it when you want it and make sure you can get it. If you don't think you can get it from her, don't bother using a command--it will only teach her that she can ignore you.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

GoldenSail said:


> I'll add some more advice, if you don't mind
> 
> Be careful that you are not unintentionally encouraging the behavior. *The voice you use at the beginning, while coy and playful, is basically in a tone that says, IMO, "I'm gonna take it." Taunting, teasing....*all could make her more worked up and potentially escalate the problem. I would be very direct, ask for it when you want it and make sure you can get it. If you don't think you can get it from her, don't bother using a command--it will only teach her that she can ignore you.


A very good point! Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Dog said:


> I still cannot believe that Amber would suddendly turn agressive from one day to another because of one log.
> 
> We will monitor and use the "trade" suggestion but I can only do that if the problem reoccurs. Today not a problem... She is not interested in the bloody log!! :doh::doh::doh:
> 
> But please keep the advice coming. It does help!!


Sure you can practice daily!
There are certainly times during the day when she is chewing or playing with a toy...trade with her. Part of the whole trading plan is teaching her how to play the game, _before_ she is really locked on to a particular coveted object.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

All three of my goldens jumped up, ran over to the 'puter, and were riveted by Amber's growling. Tango kept turning her head from side to side, puzzling out where the dog was.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Ljilly28 said:


> All three of my goldens jumped up, ran over to the 'puter, and were riveted by Amber's growling. Tango kept turning her head from side to side, puzzling out where the dog was.


LOL!! Yeah Amber made 3 new friends...


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

My guys always wait for it to become furniture


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

LibertyME said:


> And don’t be stingy with the trade...no dry kibble...bits of cheese and meat...keep them small and keep them plentiful...not one tiny bite of goodie...but think rather in terms of number of swallows...for example 15 pencil eraser size goodies fed one after another rather then one whole slice of cheese will make a much bigger impression...


Sorry I am not sure if I’m reading this correctly! Why can’t I give her cheese? Don’t give her any goodies? I am not sure what 15 pencil eraser size is? Do you mean the little rubber at the end of a pencil? 





LibertyME said:


> Sure you can practice daily!
> There are certainly times during the day when she is chewing or playing with a toy...trade with her. Part of the whole trading plan is teaching her how to play the game, _before_ she is really locked on to a particular coveted object.


Sorry I didn’t understand that we could practice the “trade” game with other objects (when she doesn’t growl!!). Thanks will start straight away. 

It is easy to take toys away from Amber. She's going to love getting treats for something we normally do.

We taught her to drop a toy (eg. Usually before she goes to the potty area)

I am not sure how we teach her to bring a toy back to us but we can try if you know how?


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> My guys always wait for it to become furniture


 Sorry I think I am having a bad day... I don't understand!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Dog said:


> I am not sure how we teach her to bring a toy back to us but we can try if you know how?


Find something she really likes and you know will pick up. Play with it and tease her then throw it. When she picks it up, turn your back and run away calling her. If you are able to get her to come to you (many dogs will, thinking its a fun game), just pet her. Don't take the item away. If you take it away at the first she won't want to do it again. And why? Because you took it from her! Wait until she relaxes--maybe hold her collar so she doesn't run away from you with the item. Then, you can take it. Don't hold the item until you take it. You don't want it to become tug of war.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Well here is an update video of Amber taken today. It's been hard to find the time to train her. Last 2 weeks of work and I've been quite ill but I think my girl learned a lot from your advice. Thank you all again for your understanding and kind reply.


----------

